# Mavs top Blazers to clinch Southwest division title



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

> Mavs top Blazers to clinch Southwest division title
> 
> By EDDIE SEFKO / The Dallas Morning News
> [email protected]
> ...


Now let's get the #2 seed.


----------

